# You bring a smile to my face



## skaamie (Nov 20, 2007)

I just want to say to all you guys out there 'thank you'. I find all of your light hearted banter very very entertaining. It is nice to read all the replies on the various topics and ecspecially when you talk about the pro-shops without mentioning the names of the shops. ASG and Ngozi,Spatan are the guys that are at the crease(figure of speech)most of the time ,batting the words around. Chaps!!!!! keep it up, you are doing a great job.What you write and the way you write it tells a person a lot about oneself,some of you guys have a really nice sense of humour. Why "Blackhawk"? why not "Witvalk"?


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

skaamie said:


> I. Why "Blackhawk"? why not "Witvalk"?


It was actually "Straatvalk" but it would not fly.


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

He is Blackhawk because this is the new SA. If it was witvalk he would get fired........


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Lloyd and I are speaking on the phone about this thread... 

Blackhawk it is...:munky2: Witvalk and witvolk  are a bit too close... The NPA would be on Spatans case in a heartbeat. 

As you know, jail in SA is not a place you want to visit :elf_moon: , especially by accident.


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*Matat has a point but if the truth be known...*

Its more to do with being synonomous with the excellence of the "Black Hawk choppers" that usually kick ass, the Mogadishu affair aside:embarastill great example of bravery and service to ones country)The "Apache longbow" attack choppers sprang to mind for their stealth and accuracy. 

We enjoyed the crispness of the name and were frankly quite tired of the usual thing Pro bow shop this or that....If you look carefully you will see, there's alot of suff named after millitary equipment. 

I suppose we could have gone for "Rooivalk" but I are a soutie:wink: and Rooivalk archery was going to clash properly with my Welsh/scottish heritage.

Black Hawk as a brand name seems to have worked for us so we are happy enough with the our choice.

Black hawk is "down"......... down the south coast very soon:wink:


take care guys

Spatan:cocktail::cocktail::cocktail:


----------



## Cupid21 (Aug 13, 2007)

*Ha Ha.....great news*

Black hawk down.......good movie..but i think the pro shop will be better.looking forward to the 'crash'


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Bloody hell! Everything seems that it must be BEE!! Even Pro Shop names!


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

The ultimate BEE setup would be a Black Knight or Black Ice, with a Blackjack stabiliser, a Cobra Black Mamba release, a set of Radial X weave Black mambas (with a set of SpinTite Black Mamba mechanicals for good measure). We add a Black Gold Flashpoint sight, and we put the arrows on a Black Gold Trapdoor rest, although these are no longer made. What we may battle withis getting the BEE operator for this Bee machine... There are precious few BEE archers around.


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*sorry no "Black Diamonds" involed.....*

I have only sold one bow set-up to a a local Zulu. A very well spocken fellow. He had something to do with the designing of USHAKA marine world in Durban.

Haven't seen him sinceI noticed he did'nt buy a fishing arrow???:zip:


Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Bowfishing at Ushaka Marine World... now there is something! Have you seen those kingies (Jacks to you Yankees) ??? They will break your arrow!


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

James, Trevally......


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Drenalinjunkie8 said:


> James, Trevally......


That is the one...:tongue: Will a kingfish by any other name, still fight as hard?


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

Matatazela said:


> That is the one...:tongue: Will a kingfish by any other name, still fight as hard?



I can not believe they have so many diffirent names!!! Going to Tugela mouth next weekend to try and pick up a few kingies and maybe a nice big Zambie. Kitted out for my zambie. Planning on swimming a shark of between 15-30kg as live bait for the buggers.


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Drenalinjunkie8 said:


> I can not believe they have so many diffirent names!!! Going to Tugela mouth next weekend to try and pick up a few kingies and maybe a nice big Zambie. Kitted out for my zambie. Planning on swimming a shark of between 15-30kg as live bait for the buggers.


Good luck. Personally, a nice 15-30kg shark would be a great catch for me! :embara:

BTW - Zambies are the biggest fish found in Kruger National Park... 

It is true - they have been seen in the extreme eastern end of the park's rivers.  (Crocs, hippos, sharks... nice place to swim!)


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

Matatazela said:


> Good luck. Personally, a nice 15-30kg shark would be a great catch for me! :embara:
> 
> BTW - Zambies are the biggest fish found in Kruger National Park...
> 
> It is true - they have been seen in the extreme eastern end of the park's rivers.  (Crocs, hippos, sharks... nice place to swim!)


I'll believe it. You must see the 4m Zambies lie in the river at tugela mouth!!!


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Now boys! This is a subject even closer to my heart than bowhunting. Fishing!

We've been snapped off by Zambies at Tugela mouth on a number of occasions.

One year we were into the garrick at Tugela in a big way and lost 1 out of 3 to sharks. We then decided to go to the heavy tackle and started using the garrick we had on as live bait for Johnsons.:wink:

You guys are breaking my heart talking about Kingies on this forum.
It's my favourite, favourite, favourite medium tackle surf species.
Here I'm stuck in Jo'burg but my heart is in Mapelane, Cape Vidal, Sodwana, all the way north to Pebane in Mozambique.

Nothing beats that late July action when the shad are running at Mapelane or Vidal and the Kingies are whacking everything you throw at them. Live shad, dead shad, sards, mackrell, wave garrick, spoons.....you get the picture.:tongue:

But....if it's big sharks you are after, there aren't many better spots on our coast than "The Gap" and "Brazen Head" in Transkei. Swim out a 10kg shark as live bait into deep water. Wait for one of those Tigers to accept your meager offering and see just how quickly 600m of 60lb line can get stripped off your reel.

The ideal shark tackle in that area is a big game boat rod with an equally serious reel and plenty of 120lb line.

For those seeking shad or elf as they are known to our brothers in the Cape.
Schoenmakerskop in Port Elizabeth is the place to be. I have personally witnessed a fishing buddy from the area pull out a 10kg blue monster!
I thought it was a garrick at first!
The S.A record is 12kg and also comes from Schoenies. Expect an average of 3 to 8kg during Nov and Dec if the off - shore wind is right.:tongue:

Enough! I could write a book on this subject and I've got to check the other threads.:darkbeer:


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

There is no better fish than a just finished flapping shad on the braai. Eish! I am hungry! :tongue:


----------



## Cupid21 (Aug 13, 2007)

*le platt*

now you guys are talking.i am going to le platt next weekend for some raggies.we are catching plenty of small black tip sharks.its hard to decide on whether i should get a new bow or new real for sard reason.


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

**** James!

Now you're talking about food for royalty!:tongue:

We used to have a tradition. When the first casts are made we dig a hole in the sand and start a fire in the hole. The first oke to catch a pan sized shad is the only oke allowed to keep fishing until the shad has been cooked by the rest of the party.:wink:

It's amazing how fast a shad is prepared when the fish are on the bite!


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Cool tradition. I don't know if I could stand the tension! It would certainly 'inspire' me to become a much better fisherman...


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*Ive fished "Braizen head" with my brother....*

Don't tell a sole :zip: Both were snapped off by something "big". But it was an all night gig so when our gear was all but spoken for, out came the the "jabulies" needless to say a good time was had by all.:wink:



Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

ASG said:


> Now boys! This is a subject even closer to my heart than bowhunting. Fishing!
> 
> We've been snapped off by Zambies at Tugela mouth on a number of occasions.
> 
> ...


Craig,

Trust me I am ready for the big Zambos. 

I will be fishing with my new WAFT Big Brother. The blank is made by Century in the UK. If you know your fishing then you will know the respect when it comes to their name. Coupled with that will be my trusted Trinidad 50 with 1200m of 50lb Berkley Whiplash with 200m .55 mono topshot. Some of the guys still get spooled with that!!! 

For my swimming trace I will be using 3m of 3 no 7 strands piano wire twisted together to form a cable, size 10 grip hooks, 5m 200lb carbon steel tied to the 3m piano wire. That trace will then get tied to my 8m 1.5mm 200lb mono leader. Might sound like overkill but you need it!!!!!

Atached is a pick of a nice sharkie that my friend caught.....


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Drenaline,

I'm familiar with the WAFT blanks. They cast a mile with very little effort.
Your setup sounds fine for more than a Zambo dude. 
That rig should should be capable of landing any denizen of the deep.

I've always been more of a light/medium tackle guy.
I fish with a 4m 400/2 custom rod, spooled with a Daiwa 50 SL 50 SH and I mostly fill the reel with 20 lb monofilament and use a 4m 45 lb shock leader.

I see here that you live in JHB. Please keep me in mind next time you boys go fishing. My old fishing buddies have scattered to all corners of the earth and the rest are too afraid of their wives to go fishing.:wink:

I'll s**t myself if I catch a pikkie like that. It's like bowhunting a 60" Kudu on foot.:tongue:


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

We have one open spot. Leaving on Friday morning. You are welcome to join us if you want to. You do flyfishing? Fishing for yellows on the vaal is a lot of fun and challenging!


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

S**T Drenaline,

It's a bit short notice for Friday.

Please e mail me the costs etc on [email protected] and I'll see what I can do.


----------

